# Jealous 6.0 - Blasen im Carbonrahmen



## Blackshire (18. Mai 2017)

Hi,

diese Woche habe ich mein neues Jealous 6.0 bekommen. Was mir jedoch bei der ersten Testfahrt in entsprechend hellem Frühlingslicht aufgefallen ist, ist eine Poren/Blasenkette am oberen Teil des Unterrohrs. Die Blasen verlaufen oberflächennah, entlang der Kante. Neben des leichten, kosmetischen Dämpfers bin ich etwas unsicher, inwieweit die Festigkeit des Rahmens darunter leiden könnte. Gerade auch im Hinblick auch den kommenden Sommer...starker Erwärmung des Gases in den Blasen und dazu eine ungünstige Biegewechselbelastung...Die Semitransparente Optik des Rahmens, ermöglicht diese Beobachtung natürlich erst. Wäre das Bauteil matt lackiert, würde es diesen Thread vermutlich nicht geben... 

Oder Möglicherweise etwas ungleichmäßiger Kontakt des UD-Carbons mit der Rohroberkante? Halte ich auch für möglich...leider nicht ganz klar zu erkennen


----------



## dummeLiese (18. Mai 2017)

Blackshire schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> diese Woche habe ich mein neues Jealous 6.0 bekommen. Was mir jedoch bei der ersten Testfahrt in entsprechend hellem Frühlingslicht aufgefallen ist, ist eine Poren/Blasenkette am oberen Teil des Unterrohrs. Die Blasen verlaufen oberflächennah, entlang der Kante. Neben des leichten, kosmetischen Dämpfers bin ich etwas unsicher, inwieweit die Festigkeit des Rahmens darunter leiden könnte. Gerade auch im Hinblick auch den kommenden Sommer...starker Erwärmung des Gases in den Blasen und dazu eine ungünstige Biegewechselbelastung...Die Semitransparente Optik des Rahmens, ermöglicht diese Beobachtung natürlich erst. Wäre das Bauteil matt lackiert, würde es diesen Thread vermutlich nicht geben...
> 
> Oder Möglicherweise etwas ungleichmäßiger Kontakt des UD-Carbons mit der Rohroberkante? Halte ich auch für möglich...leider nicht ganz klar zu erkennen


Das ist imho die Carbonstruktur, die rausschaut, da der Rahmen geschwärzt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2017)

Der Nächste der fragt...suche mal hier im Radon Thread....alles normal, dafür braucht es keinen extra Thread....


----------

